
The Radioactive Boy Scout - Alupis
https://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/the-radioactive-boy-scout/
======
hoos97
Always enjoy this article when someone dusts it off and shares it anew. You
have to appreciate the problem solving skills he demonstrated in order to pull
of a viable fission reactor in the basement. The ultimate maker!

